# Citizen Chronograph Bullhead 8110a



## breader (Aug 8, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if this a simple thing to do?.

I have a couple of Citizen Bullhead Chronographs (8110A), one does not reset to zero. Can I fix this if so how.

regards

Brett


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi brett

if the system is similar to the seiko one,the you may have got problems.

on the seiko type,the shaft that the hand sit on have a flat ground on to them,similarly,on the hand tube,a flat to accept the shaft.the flat on the shaft is placed so that when zero'd the hand lines up correctly.

now,if the hands have ever been off the watch,and the movement needed cleaning,it could be that (usually)the second (or split second)hand,when reset prior to refitting the hand,may not have fully reset to zero and when the hand is pressed on, destroys the 'D' profile









other than that it could just be that it does need a clean as microscopic dirt particles may have contaminated the oil thus thickening it up and causing 'stiction'

in any event,i think you'd be better off sending it to a reputable repairer,as it is all too easy to bugger a nice watch like these up.

i have one that is dismantled (some parts missing as well) and would love to get it put back together,maybe one day i'll come across a similar one,and try to make one out of the pair,it cost next to nothing so,nothing to lose really.

regards,john.

ps, i may be wrong on both counts,but i'm sure i'm right on taking it to a repairer


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Although it's off, does it reset to the same position every time ?

If that's the case it maybe a simple matter of dropping the movement and dial out and re-positioning the chrono seconds hand to 12'oclock.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Or, I have heard that if there is gunk built up around the pushers then the button is not able to depress fully and so the hand wont reset properly.....

Perhaps this is a good reason to have watches serviced regularly


----------

